# Blade Runner 2049: Regisseur kann sich enttäuschenden Kinostart nicht erklären



## Darkmoon76 (24. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade Runner 2049: Regisseur kann sich enttäuschenden Kinostart nicht erklären* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade Runner 2049: Regisseur kann sich enttäuschenden Kinostart nicht erklären*


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2017)

Ich freue mich auf den Film. Werde ihn sicher mal anschauen.
Nur bin ich halt kein Kinogänger (mehr), weils mir zu teuer wurde.

Der Film war evtl zu wenig Mainstream.Und genau darum freue ich mich drauf, den mal zu schauen. Schade ists natürlich trotzdem, da die Kritiken doch recht gut waren, oder?


----------



## Xivanon (24. November 2017)

Ich fand den Film echt cool und empfand ihn als eine willkommene Abwechslung zu dem Standard Action-Kino.

Vielleicht hatte der Film für die breite Masse ja einfach zu wenige Lens-Flares.


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2017)

Xivanon schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film echt cool und empfand ihn als eine willkommene Abwechslung zu dem Standard Action-Kino.
> 
> Vielleicht hatte der Film für die breite Masse ja einfach zu wenige Lens-Flares.



Gute Idee. Und das ganze als Reboot in einer anderen Zeitlinie...
Ach, das passiert erst mit dem nächsten Teil.
Wer der Regisseur sein wird, kann sich jeder vorstellen.
Fängt mi "*J"* an


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. November 2017)

Ich geh eh nicht mehr ins Kino. Mag allerdings auch Gosling nicht besonders. Deshalb hat der Streifen für mich erstmal keine Priorität. vielleicht seh ich ihn sogar erst im TV.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2017)

Abrams-Bashing mal wieder... [emoji57] 

Hebt eure Energie lieber für Leute die es wirklich verdienen... Michael Bay oder Zack Snyder z.B.... Ohhhh... Explosionen... XXL-Slomos... Allerfeinstes CGI-Blut...   

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Abrams-Bashing mal wieder... [emoji57]
> 
> Hebt eure Energie lieber für Leute die es wirklich verdienen... Michael Bay oder Zack Snyder z.B.... Ohhhh... Explosionen... XXL-Slomos... Allerfeinstes CGI-Blut...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ich mag JJ sehr.
Wenn man sich anschaut was er kreiert hat, muss ich sagen, dass er eigentlich genau meine Wellenlänge ist.
LOST war für mich eine Religion
Colverfield... cool
FRINGE unterschätzt
MI, ebenfalls toller Film
etc etc

Er hatte halt das "Pech", zwei sehr bekannte Marken "rebooten" zu dürfen.
Und die "Blendeffekte" wurden einfach zu sehr gebraucht.

Meine Witz war eigentlich eher als "Hommage" gedacht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. November 2017)

Ich wollte mir den eigentlich im Kino angucken, hab aber keine Mitstreiter gefunden.

Ich werde ihn mir garantiert noch ausleihen. Bei Video on demand wird der Streifen evtl. noch gut abschneiden.

Übrigens hab ich jetzt endlich mal das Buch gelesen. Das hat ja mit dem, was Ridley Scott draus gemacht hat, nicht viel zu tun. Ich wünsche mir eine werktreue Verfilmung!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich mag JJ sehr.
> Wenn man sich anschaut was er kreiert hat, muss ich sagen, dass er eigentlich genau meine Wellenlänge ist.
> LOST war für mich eine Religion
> Colverfield... cool
> ...


Ich bin der Meinung dass er ST schön modernisiert und den alten, einfachen TOS-Flair gut eingefangen hat. Es sollte eben nie nach TNG aussehen, auch weil Picard und Co. im Kino nie so gut gezündet haben wie Kirk und seine Crew.

Und was SW angeht... Es blieb die Katastrophe aus dass George Lucas selbst nochmal Hand angelegen würde. Allein die Vorstellung ist doch grausig genug. Nochmal eine Trilogie wo nahezu alles gerendert und eine dementsprechend unnatürliche Atmosphäre hergestellt wird? Nein danke. :kotz:

Also... Seien wir froh drum. 

Komischerweise habe ich nicht eine einzige TV-Serie gesehen die auf Abrams Ideen basieren... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> FRINGE unterschätzt



Eine absolut geniale Serie.
Mit einem herausragenden John Noble, aber auch Anna Torv und Lance Reddick (Sylens aus Horizon  ) fand ich richtig gut.


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung er hat ST schön modernisiert und den alten, einfachen TOS-Flair gut eingefangen. Es sollte eben nie nach TNG aussehen, auch weil Picard und Co. im Kino nie so gut gezündet haben wie Kirk und seine Crew.


Ich war bei ST eh irgendwie eher peinlich berührt, wenn Seriendarsteller einen Kinofilm gedreht haben.
Auch wenn der Charm rüber kam. Für den "normalen" Kinogänger waren die filme nix.
Darum fand ich vor allem den ersten Film cool. Guter Cast, wiedererkennungswert hoch.
Später wurde ich dann kritischer...



> Und was SW angeht... Es blieb die Katastrophe aus dass George Lucas selbst nochmal Hand angelegen würde. Allein die Vorstellung ist doch grausig genug. Nochmal eine Trilogie wo nahezu alles gerendert und eine dementsprechend unnatürliche Atmosphäre hergestellt wird? Nein danke. :kotz:



Definitiv.
Auch da funktionierte der Reboot sehr gut.
Und er musste auch einfach sein. Ich liebe die alten Filme. Aber ich kannte die ganzen Nebenschauplätze der Bücher überhaupt nicht. Hätte man sich daran halten müssen, hätte man es niemandem Recht machen können.


----------



## DDS-Zod (24. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf den Film. Werde ihn sicher mal anschauen.
> Nur bin ich halt kein Kinogänger (mehr), weils mir zu teuer wurde.
> 
> ?



Ich schau zwischen 40-50 Filme im Jahr im Kino an und sage: Nein nicht teuer.
Ich geh aber auch nur Montag + Dienstag (Kinotage) und niemals 3D, Atmos, loge usw, sprich alles unnötige Aufschläge (gerade 3D mit 3 Euro für paar Effekte).

heisst ich zahl 5,50-6 Euro pro Film.

Zum Film selber:
Ich fand ihn gut, mag aber auch den Regisseur.
Allerdings war der Film selbst mir gut 20-30 Minuten zu lange.
Und ich bin jemand der langsame und ruhige Filme mag (Koreanische Dramen, franz. Filme als Beispiel).
Und fürs normale Publikum ist der Lauflänge schon schwerer Kost.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung dass er ST schön modernisiert und den alten, einfachen TOS-Flair gut eingefangen hat.



Der Meinung bin ich allerdings gar nicht. Mir gefallen die "Star Trek"-Filme von Abrams, aber ich finde, er hat die Reihe entführt und damit eigentlich seine "Star Wars"-Arbeit vorbereitet. Ich kann die Puristen -- zu denen ich mich nicht zähle -- gut verstehen, daß ihnen diese Filme zu actionlastig sind. Sie atmen nicht den Geist von Gene Roddenberry.

"Lost" war super, da gibt's keine zwei Meinungen. Okay, das Ende war scheibe, aber den Drehbuchautor will ich sehen, der all diese Handlungsfäden zu einem logischen Ende verknüpft. Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. "Lost" war experimentelles Fernsehen, und die Macher haben ja selbst immer gesagt, daß sie keinen blassen Schimmer haben, wie das Ende aussehen soll.

"Fringe" finde ich total panne, sorry. Meine Mutter mag das. Und die hört auch Modern Talking und die Prinzen. Soviel zu meiner Mutter und ihrem Kunstverständnis.

"Super 8" geht super los und hat ein bescheuertes Ende. Als Tiger gestartet und als Bettvorleger gelandet.

Dann natürlich die VII von "Star Wars". Abrams mußte hier das Kunststück vollbringen, gleichzeitig einen Reboot und eine Fortsetzung zu machen, und ich finde nach wie vor, auch wenn ich das Gemoser aus dem Internet kenne, das ist ihm hervorragend gelungen -- die Kleinen waren begeistert von der VII, und ich, mit Abstrichen, auch.


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2017)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Ich schau zwischen 40-50 Filme im Jahr im Kino an und sage: Nein nicht teuer.
> Ich geh aber auch nur Montag + Dienstag (Kinotage) und niemals 3D, Atmos, loge usw, sprich alles unnötige Aufschläge (gerade 3D mit 3 Euro für paar Effekte).
> 
> heisst ich zahl 5,50-6 Euro pro Film



Wenn man sich sein Leben und Kino so einteilen kann, gut.
Hab jetzt grade mal "Justice League" (ohne 3D) am Montag den Preis abgefragt.
Pro Person 14.- (12€)

Ich bein leider kein Student, arbeite nach Plan des Betriebs (Schicht/Wochenende), ich bin über 25 und habe absolut keine Vergünstigungen.


----------



## DDS-Zod (24. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn man sich sein Leben und Kino so einteilen kann, gut.
> Hab jetzt grade mal "Justice League" (ohne 3D) am Montag den Preis abgefragt.
> Pro Person 14.- (12€)
> 
> Ich bein leider kein Student, arbeite nach Plan des Betriebs (Schicht/Wochenende), ich bin über 25 und habe absolut keine Vergünstigungen.



Ich bin 46 und bekomme keine Vergünstigungen im Kino.
Aktuell normale Arbeit, keine Schicht.
Aber auch die Zeiten kenne ich, da wurden dann eben die Filme in den Wochen nachgeholt in denen man Frühschicht/Nachtschicht hatte.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zack Snyder



Ist ein Typ auf den zweiten Blick. Eigentlich finde ich den inzwischen ganz gut. Er nötigt mir Respekt ab. Er bietet einen trostlosen, depressiven Blick auf die Welt. Kann ich durchaus was mit anfangen. Ich mag ja auch solche völlig desillusionierten Bücher wie "Last Exit To Brooklyn". Kaum zu ertragen, das Buch, aber es ist eins mit Nachbrennereffekt und Langzeitwirkung.


----------



## shaboo (24. November 2017)

Vielleicht sieht man das als Hardcore-Fan des Vorgängers ja anders, aber mir war BR 2049 viel zu lang und dabei vor allem auch viel zu vorhersehbar - und das ist nun wirklich eine der denkbar schlechtesten Kombinationen, auf die man im Kinosessel treffen kann. Dass der Film beim US-amerikanischen Publikum floppt, ist nun wirklich nicht überraschend, schließlich stehen die noch mehr auf Krach-Bumm-Peng als der Rest der Welt, und in dieser Hinsicht ist man bei diesem Film an der komplett falschen Adresse.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. November 2017)

shaboo schrieb:


> Dass der Film beim US-amerikanischen Publikum floppt, ist nun wirklich nicht überraschend, schließlich stehen die noch mehr auf Krach-Bumm-Peng als der Rest der Welt



Das halte ich mal wieder für haltloses Ami-Bashing. Warst Du schonmal in Indien im Kino? Ich schon. Die Leute verstehen gar nichts von der Handlung, sie verstehen ja kein Englisch, Untertitel lesen können sie auch nicht, und bei Action-Szenen stehen die auf und applaudieren und fangen an zu grölen, einfach weil's auf die Omme gibt. Wer wirklich auf Action steht, das ist der wahrhaft ungebildete Teil der Welt, vor allem auch die Araber, da sind die Amis inzwischen einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. November 2017)

Um mal von mir selbst auszugehen: Ich fand Blade Runner zwar ganz gut, hatte aber nie den Wunsch unbedingt eine Fortsetzung davon zu sehen. Zumal die meisten Fortsetzungen ähnlich alter Geschichten in den letzten Jahren Rohrkrepierer waren. Wenn der Streifen im Fernsehen kommt, sehe ich ihn mir sicherlich mal an, aber bis dahin habe ich es nicht eilig.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. November 2017)

Wollte nochmal was zu Villeneuve sagen: Sein Meisterwerk war "Arrival", da geht's dann in Richtung Exolinguistik, der Film war ein glattes Meisterwerk. Hier sind die Aliens -- Spoiler! -- mal die Guten und die Freunde. Der beste Science-fiction-Film dieser Dekade, wenigstens was meine bescheidene Meinung angeht. Villeneuve ist ein Genie. Ist der mit diesem Rennfahrer verwandt? Wer sowas kann, der darf auch mal einen Flop hinlegen. Wobei ich noch gar nicht glaube, daß dies ein Flop wird. Aber da ich "BR 2049" noch nicht gesehen habe, kann ich nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ist ein Typ auf den zweiten Blick. Eigentlich finde ich den inzwischen ganz gut. Er nötigt mir Respekt ab. Er bietet einen trostlosen, depressiven Blick auf die Welt. Kann ich durchaus was mit anfangen.


Zelebrierte Endlos-Zeitlupen, Pathos und Theatralik die sich gegenseitig die Hand geben, Null Gespür für Emotionen, einfach nur Gewalt right in your Face, Style over Substance... Ne, eine Filmwelt ohne Herrn Snyder wäre nicht wirklich ärmer.  


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zelebrierte Endlos-Zeitlupen, Pathos und Theatralik die sich gegenseitig die Hand geben, Null Gespür für Emotionen, einfach nur Gewalt right in your Face, Style over Substance... Ne, eine Filmwelt ohne Herrn Snyder wäre nicht wirklich ärmer.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Naja, wenn Du "300" meinst, das war wirklich nicht seine beste Leistung, da bin ich Deiner Meinung. Bei "300" geh ich auch kotzen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch Teil von Snyders Masterplan. 

Wobei man schon sagen muß, daß Snyder da den Tarantino in Sachen Theaterblut noch überholt hat. Ob das jetzt eine reife Leistung war, da habe ich meine Zweifel.

Ich meine die "Supermans" von Snyder, die ich beim erstenmal völlig daneben fand, die mich aber doch ins Grübeln gebracht haben. Er fügt hier dem DC-Universum eine düstere Note hinzu, von der die Leute von DC bestimmt nicht so begeistert sind -- er zieht es trotzdem durch.

Hab übrigens gerade in der Wikipedia gelesen, daß Snyders Tochter Selbstmord begangen hat. Das paßt, so traurig es ist. Depressionen sind ja erblich, und ich halte auch Snyder für, sagen wir mal, etwas labil.

Mein Beileid. Kein Vater sollte seine Tochter sterben sehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du "300" meinst, das war wirklich nicht seine beste Leistung, da bin ich Deiner Meinung. Bei "300" geh ich auch kotzen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch Teil von Snyders Masterplan.
> 
> Wobei man schon sagen muß, daß Snyder da den Tarantino in Sachen Theaterblut noch überholt hat. Ob das jetzt eine reife Leistung war, da habe ich meine Zweifel.


Ich bitte dich, nenne niemals Tarantino und Snyder in einem Satz. Tarantino ist Kino-Kult von solch unerreichbarer Coolness und soviel spürbarer Liebe zum Medium Film wie nur er sie in seine eigenen Werken einfließen lassen kann, und dennoch ist trotz Genre-übergreifender Zitate bis zum Umfallen immer noch sein ganz persönlicher Stempel zu erkennen.

Snyder... Der zitiert such doch mit jedem Film ausschließlich sich selbst, soviel Selbstverliebtheit kann nur nen Brechreiz auslösen. Das einzige Handschrift die man ihm nachsagen kann sind eben diese unsäglichen Verlangsamungsorgien die nach X Filmen die letzten Nervem im Sitzfleisch töten. 



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich meine die "Supermans" von Snyder, die ich beim erstenmal völlig daneben fand, die mich aber doch ins Grübeln gebracht haben. Er fügt hier dem DC-Universum eine düstere Note hinzu, von der die Leute von DC bestimmt nicht so begeistert sind -- er zieht es trotzdem durch.


Und dafür wurde er gerügt. Das ist ja das große Problem an den neuen DC-Filmen: dieses Bierernste, der Mangel an Humor... Irgendwie hat er es wirklich nicht mit Gefühlen. Auf seine Regie-Arbeiten bezogen, versteht sich. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, nenne niemals Tarantino und Snyder in einem Satz.



Warum denn eigentlich nicht? Tarantino hat ein paar sehr gute Filme gemacht, ich mag den auch, aber ich verehre ihn nicht als Gott.

Außerdem ist Tarantino pervers. Also fußpervers. Der steht irgendwie auf Füße. Fällt mir immer wieder bei ihm auf.


----------



## Odin333 (24. November 2017)

shaboo schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man das als Hardcore-Fan des Vorgängers ja anders, aber mir war BR 2049 viel zu lang und dabei vor allem auch viel zu vorhersehbar


Bei der Länge kann man ja geteilter Meinung sein, aber vorhersehbar? Du musst aber eine gute Kristallkugel haben...



shaboo schrieb:


> - und das ist nun wirklich eine der denkbar schlechtesten Kombinationen, auf die man im Kinosessel treffen kann.


Damit ich das richtig verstehe - du glaubst, dass sich die Leute das Kinoprogramm ansehen, sich denken, dass der Film zu lang und vorhersehbar ist und dann trotz der hervorragenden Kritiken NICHT INS KINO GEHEN. Ich halte das für wenig realistisch.


----------



## fab0178 (24. November 2017)

Einerseits muss man bedenken, dass der gerade in Amerika intelligentes Sci-Fi Kino zunehmend nicht ankommt, damit kommt die Masse der Menschen dort rein kulturell mit.

Andererseits ging es Blade Runner ja ähnlich damals. Im Kino kaum gefragt, später dann zum Kultfilm avanciert. Aber vlt. kann man das heute auch gar nicht mehr vergleichen. Ich meine sogar, dass die Vermarktung via BluRay und Streaming deutlich mehr Geld einbringen dürfte als die Kino Einnahmen weltweit.


----------



## Tariguz (24. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf den Film. Werde ihn sicher mal anschauen.
> Nur bin ich halt kein Kinogänger (mehr), weils mir zu teuer wurde.
> 
> Der Film war evtl zu wenig Mainstream.Und genau darum freue ich mich drauf, den mal zu schauen. Schade ists natürlich trotzdem, da die Kritiken doch recht gut waren, oder?



Geht mir auch so. Es gab ne Zeit da bin ich 1 bis 2 mal die Woche ins Kino. Ich kanns mir einfach nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## Odin333 (24. November 2017)

Gibt es bei euch keinen Movie Pass, unlimited Card oder sonstige Flatrates?

Und selbst wenn nicht, die 8€ alle paar Wochen sind doch wohl ein Witz.


----------



## Desotho (24. November 2017)

Zuwenig Krach Bumm. Michael Bay hätte einen Blockbuster draus gemacht.


----------



## shaboo (25. November 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Bei der Länge kann man ja geteilter Meinung sein, aber vorhersehbar? Du musst aber eine gute Kristallkugel haben...


Keine Ahnung, wozu man da eine Kristallkugel brauchen soll. Ich konnte mir schon relativ früh im Film denken, in welche Richtung das gehen wird.


gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Damit ich das richtig verstehe - du glaubst, dass sich die Leute das Kinoprogramm ansehen, sich denken, dass der Film zu lang und vorhersehbar ist und dann trotz der hervorragenden Kritiken NICHT INS KINO GEHEN. Ich halte das für wenig realistisch.


What? "Vorhersehbar" heißt einfach nur, dass man bereits nach den ersten 20 oder 30 (oder bei Filmen dieser Länge meinetwegen auch 60 Minuten) eine recht genaue Vorstellung davon hat, was da noch kommen wird. Und wenn sich das bewahrheitet ist es halt umso schlimmer, wenn sich der Film ab diesem Punkt auch noch ewig zieht.


----------



## kidou1304 (25. November 2017)

ich werde ihn definitiv noch sehen wenn er per VOD oder Bluray zu haben is, konnte ihn leider nicht im Kino sehen.

Aber ganz ehrlich...EIN GLÜCK wird das nicht zu ner neuen Marke. Das muss es einfach nicht und würde das ganze, wenn mehr Filme rausgehauen werden oder gar Serien, vermutlich entwerten bzw den ersten Filmen nich gerecht werden. Man muss nich alles ausschlachten.


----------



## kidou1304 (25. November 2017)

Desotho schrieb:


> Zuwenig Krach Bumm. Michael Bay hätte einen Blockbuster draus gemacht.



Mit MichaelBay wären wenigstens Transformer drin!...xD


----------



## moeykaner (25. November 2017)

Super Film, tolle Bilder. Hab nichts anderes erwartet von Roger Deakins und Denis Villeneuve. Ein Traumduo.


----------



## LordCricketGround (25. November 2017)

Schöne Bilder und "Blade Runner-Sound", aber leider bis kurz vor Schluss gähnend langweilig und Harrison Ford empfand ich als krassen Fremdkörper. Schade.


----------



## SpieleKing (25. November 2017)

Ein absolut geiler Film. Naja es wäre kein echter Blade Runner wenn es anderes gekommen wäre ?? Somit haben die Beteiligten alles  richtig gemacht.


----------



## Celerex (25. November 2017)

Der ausbleibende Erfolg wundert mich persönlich nicht sonderlich. In meinem persönlichen Umfeld habe ich einige regelmäßige Kinogänger im Alter von 20 - 30 Jahren und egal wen ich gefragt habe, entweder kannte man den Vorgänger bestenfalls beim Namen oder gar nicht. Alle Leute jenseits der 40 in meinem Umfeld, die den Vorgänger kennen und ggf. auch gut finden, gehen nicht mehr in's Kino. Ich vermute daher, dass es einfach keine richtige Zielgruppe für den Film gab. Ich wollte mir den Film wirklich gerne ansehen, aber alleine in's Kino ist dann doch immer bisschen schäbig. Das würde ich nur bei Streifen von Tarantino oder Scorcese machen, wobei sich dafür in der Regel genug Gefolgschaft findet.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zelebrierte Endlos-Zeitlupen, Pathos und Theatralik die sich gegenseitig die Hand geben, Null Gespür für Emotionen, einfach nur Gewalt right in your Face, Style over Substance... Ne, eine Filmwelt ohne Herrn Snyder wäre nicht wirklich ärmer.



Ich finde aber, dass eben genau das auch mal sein darf. Ich stehe ja auf Abwechslung. Ich mag sowohl Filme mit Substanz und guter Charakterzeichnung, als auch hirnlose Actionfilme, die sich nicht besonders ernst nehmen, sowie FIlme mit viel Pathos und Theatralik. 300 z.B. hat mir damals als solcher Actionstreifen echt gut gefallen. 

300 fand ich allerdings trotzdem deutlich unterhaltsamer als Man of Steel und Batman V Superman. Liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass ich mir von den beiden letztgenannten Filmen wohl ein bisschen zu viel erhofft habe und immer wieder einen Vergleich zum MCU ziehe (was für mich den deutlich längeren Penis als das DC-Unisverse hat). Einzig Wonderwoman, an dem Zack Snyder zumindest als Produzent mitgewirkt hat, konnte mich wirklich bisher überzeugen. 

Nichtsdestotrotz... die Abwechslung macht es.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> "Lost" war super, da gibt's keine zwei Meinungen. Okay, das Ende war scheibe, aber den Drehbuchautor will ich sehen, der all diese Handlungsfäden zu einem logischen Ende verknüpft. Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. "Lost" war experimentelles Fernsehen, und die Macher haben ja selbst immer gesagt, daß sie keinen blassen Schimmer haben, wie das Ende aussehen soll.


Lost war in meinen Augen in den Tage gekritzelter Müll ohne Ziel.
Jeder wollte eine "tolle Idee" einbringen was auch gelungen ist, nur nicht "toll" im Sinne von "Super" sondern im Sinne von "Verrückt" all das gescheit zusammen zu führen.
Das konnte am Ende nur so Enden ... Jede Menge offene Fragen



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> "Fringe" finde ich total panne, sorry.


Immerhin recht unterhaltsam und man wußte wo man hin wollte !



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> "Super 8" geht super los und hat ein bescheuertes Ende. Als Tiger gestartet und als Bettvorleger gelandet.


Sehe ich genauso



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Dann natürlich die VII von "Star Wars". Abrams mußte hier das Kunststück vollbringen, gleichzeitig einen Reboot und eine Fortsetzung zu machen, und ich finde nach wie vor, auch wenn ich das Gemoser aus dem Internet kenne, das ist ihm hervorragend gelungen


Ist filmerisch sicherlich gut, aber die Handlungskomponenten sind nur recycled und neu aufgewärmt.
Da wär viel mehr drin gewesen !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. November 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> 300 fand ich allerdings trotzdem deutlich unterhaltsamer als Man of Steel und Batman V Superman. Liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass ich mir von den beiden letztgenannten Filmen wohl ein bisschen zu viel erhofft habe und immer wieder einen Vergleich zum MCU ziehe (was für mich den deutlich längeren Penis als das DC-Unisverse hat). Einzig Wonderwoman, an dem Zack Snyder zumindest als Produzent mitgewirkt hat, konnte mich wirklich bisher überzeugen.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz... die Abwechslung macht es.


Bin grundsätzlich gleicher Meinung, jedoch fand ich Xerxes "Mutantencorps" gnadenlos total überzeichnet.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. November 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Bin grundsätzlich gleicher Meinung, jedoch fand ich Xerxes "Mutantencorps" gnadenlos total überzeichnet.



300 basiert ja auch nur auf ner Comicvorlage, die im Film super eingefangen wurde.


----------



## Gast201803192 (25. November 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> 300 basiert ja auch nur auf ner Comicvorlage, die im Film super eingefangen wurde.



Und so würde ich mir einen god of war Film wünschen. Oder nordische Mythologie extrem überzeichnet auf abfuck getrimmt. Verstehe nicht warum heut zu Tage alles realistisch und Intellekt sein muss denn nach arbeit und arschloch kollegen auf Arbeit freu ich mich eher über hirnloses Zeug von Michael bay oder Abrahms als irgend ne lahme 8std Bibel Verfilmung inkl Untertitel


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. November 2017)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Und so würde ich mir einen god of war Film wünschen. Oder nordische Mythologie extrem überzeichnet auf abfuck getrimmt. Verstehe nicht warum heut zu Tage alles realistisch und Intellekt sein muss denn nach arbeit und arschloch kollegen auf Arbeit freu ich mich eher über hirnloses Zeug von Michael bay oder Abrahms als irgend ne lahme 8std Bibel Verfilmung inkl Untertitel



Ein God of War-Film? Immer gern. Dann aber bitte mit einem glatzköpfigen, aufgepumpten  Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson.  Der Kerl würde in die Kratos-Rolle gut rein passen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. November 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ein God of War-Film? Immer gern. Dann aber bitte mit einem glatzköpfigen, aufgepumpten  Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson.  Der Kerl würde in die Kratos-Rolle gut rein passen.



Besonders ähnlich sieht er Kratos nicht. Wenn schon ein Anabolia-Wrestler, dann doch eher Steve Austin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Besonders ähnlich sieht er Kratos nicht. Wenn schon ein Anabolia-Wrestler, dann doch eher Steve Austin.


Auch der nicht. Da wäre Dave Bautista noch mit die beste Wahl. 

http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a19978...430a43b77723b--dave-bautista-brown-suits.jpg?


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holyangel (26. November 2017)

Ich fand den Film gut, von der Stimmung top, Musikuntermalung ebenso. 
Aber er ist in der Tat recht lang und das Erzähltempo andererseits auch recht langsam. Insofern zieht er sich. Es ist halt meiner Meinung nach ein tolles Kunstwerk, aber kein Popcorn Kino Film.

Solche Filme schaue ich ansonsten eher zuhause an, ggfl auch mal mit einer kleinen Unterbrechung


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auch der nicht. Da wäre Dave Bautista noch mit die beste Wahl.
> 
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a19978...430a43b77723b--dave-bautista-brown-suits.jpg?
> 
> ...



Nicht wirklich. Abgesehen davon, dass ich den Kerl irgendwie seit Guardians of the Galaxy mit der Figur Drax verbinde. Ich würde den Kerl als Kratos nicht ernst nehmen können.  
The Rock dagegen kann sowohl ernste, derbe Rollen spielen, als auch witzige Rollen. Ich denke schon, dass er als Kratos passen würde. Bautista sieht Kratos ja auch nicht gerade ähnlich.


----------



## Weissbier242 (26. November 2017)

War aber auch enttäuscht von dem Film. Der Look, Sound und Bilder waren Hammer. Aber die Story hat nicht absolut nicht abgeholt und sehr langatmig leider. Hier fehlte leider der große Plot und vor allem ein guter Gegenspieler/Bösewicht wie ein Rutger Hauer im ersten Balde Runner. Bin sogar mal eingeschlafen im Kino und das bei der 17 Uhr Vorstellung  Der erste ist um Längen Besser gewesen.


----------



## Talisman79 (26. November 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Besonders ähnlich sieht er Kratos nicht. Wenn schon ein Anabolia-Wrestler, dann doch eher Steve Austin.


gott bitte nich diese möchtegerndarsteller.kann schon dwayne johnson nich mehr ertragen.der typ is so omnipräsent als gäbe es nur einen darsteller.

tom hardy könnt ich mir als kratos vorstellen.der kann wenigstens schauspielern


----------



## Malifurion (26. November 2017)

Naja is ja klar, dass Filme wie Transformers, Marvel XYZ wesentlich mehr Geld einnehmen als Filme, die eine bestimmte Absicht und emotionalen Kontext haben. Explosionen verkaufen sich besser als langatmige Filme mit gutem Storytelling. Das scheinen wohl viele vergessen zu haben: Ein Film erzählt eine Geschichte. Und je komplexer und tiefgreifender sie ist, desto eher regt sie zum Nachdenken an. Superhelden, die irgendeine Bedrohung den Gar ausmachen ist keine tiefgreifende Geschichte. Und in den letzten 10 - 20 Jahren gab es einen enormen Umschwung in der Kinowelt, in der solche Filme definitiv den ersten Platz einnehmen, nicht nur im Box Office, sondern auch den Geschmack der Massen trifft. Und je länger dieser Zustand anhält, haben es Filme wie Blade Runner enorm schwer, Massen zu begeistern.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2017)

Ich befürchte auch, daß die Generation, die mit der Thematik Bladerunner noch etwas anfangen können, nicht mehr zu den starken Kinogängern zählt. Und die neue Generation kann mit der Thematik und der zugrundelegenden Geschichte vermutlich nicht viel mit anfangen. Es ist auch kein brainless SciFi sondern tiefgründig. 

Weil etwas gut ist muß es daher nicht automatisch erfolgreich sein.


----------



## pcg-veteran (26. November 2017)

Der Original-Blade-Runner-Film von 1982 war damals im Kino auch nicht erfolgreich und es hat 10 Jahre und mehrere Versionen des Films gebraucht, um das zu ändern. Manche Filme sind halt erst im Rückblick gut bzw. etwas besonderes (wobei "gut" ja eine subjektive Bewertung ist während "erfolgreich" sich objektiv an Zuschauerzahlen und Gewinn messen läßt.)


----------



## Van83 (26. November 2017)

Man könnte doch aus Blade Runner eine Serie machen... Es gibt genug Teenager die nur darauf warten ihre Schauspielkunst unter Beweis zu stellen. Dann klingeln die Kassen auch wieder.


----------



## FalloutEffect (26. November 2017)

lieber ein Schicksal wie der orginale Blade Runner, als das der Film so ausgemolken wird wie derzeit Star Wars oder Jurassic Park.... Es ist natürlich schwer für Villeneuve, aber Ridley Scott hat ja der Flop von 1982 auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## Dai-shi (26. November 2017)

Klar ist der Film in den USA gefloppt: 

Rennt ja auch keiner mit ner USA Flagge drin rum und rettet die Welt...


----------



## AriWaza (27. November 2017)

Hab mir den Film auch nicht angesehen, und das echt nur wegen der Lauflänge. Fast drei Stunden, das ging bisher nicht in den Zeitplan, weder unter der Woche noch am Wochenende. Wenn ich nur in die Spätvorstellungen gehen kann und dann damit rechnen muss, erst um drei Uhr früh zu Hause zu sein...
Weiß zwar nicht, ob jetzt mein Grund repräsentativ ist, aber für Leute, die im Leben noch eine andere Rolle haben als möglichst lang in einen Kinosessel hinein zu furzen, sind solche Lauflängen gar nix. Da geh ich lieber ins Programmkino um die Ecke, die haben zeiteffizientere Produktionen als das moderne Blockbusterkino.


----------

